# Finished my push bar



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Just got done bolting it on. Takeing any thoughts on what to add to the center I just cant figure out what I want to do there. This was my first try I don't think it turned out to bad for just useing a grinder and a cheap mig welder from harbor freight.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## Jsmith05brute (Apr 5, 2012)

looks good id prob fill in the end of the pipes though....i use steel puddy on my rack looked good sanded and painted


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Get idea ive been thinking how I was going to do that. I might just give that a try. I cant put caps in them because I cut them on an angle.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

It looks good. Those pipes will fill with mud if you don't close them up though. Maybe you could cut the heads off carriage bolts and weld them in. I don't think the angles will be a problem that way. I'd like to see some sort of D-ring or something around the original bumper line. Are you going to attach it to the brute front rack? I like where you're going with it. Keep us posted on this project.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

D ring would be nice too. Its hooked under the front two rack bolts and at the t part of the frame above the winch. As for the ends I thought about holding a piece of flat steal plate against the ends tracing them. Then I could take it to work cut them out with the plasma cutter and weld them on.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks very nice. We used to wrap the bumpers in pool noodles, split em and zip tie them to keep from scratching other guys bikes up. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## KingZilla (Dec 22, 2011)

looks great bro! def add a D hook or two...id put a plate in the middle bottom hole with a design in it and then put plates with D hooks in the side holes...or just put the plate and a D hook in the middle


----------

